# retenu/e (retenir = conserver)



## juliamoolia

Hola todos
No sé si estoy cansadita hoy, o si este es de verdad el frase del infierno, de todas formas no tengo ni idea como traducir:
" Les actions prioritaires retenues dans les domaines ou axes d'intervention du Programme Décennal, visent à prendre en charge globalement ces constats et preoccupations"

Mi problema no esta con _retenues_ en particular, pero con el frase entero. Que tal:
"Las acciones prioritarias del Programa Decenal gestionaran..."


----------



## Talant

juliamoolia said:


> Hola todos
> No sé si estoy cansadita hoy, o si este es de verdad el frase del infierno, de todas formas no tengo ni idea como traducir:
> " Les actions prioritaires retenues dans les domaines ou axes d'intervention du Programme Décennal, visent à prendre en charge globalement ces constats et preoccupations"
> 
> Mi problema no esta con _retenues_ en particular, pero con la frase entera. Que tal:
> "Las acciones prioritarias del Programa Decenal gestionaran..."



Sería algo así: "Las acciones prioritaras escogidas/seleccionadas en los campos o ejes de intervención del Programa Decenal buscan hacerse cargo globalmente de estas constataciones (¿?) y preocupaciones"

Saludos


----------



## pacobabel

hola!
¿Qué valor le daríais a ese verbo en este contexto? (el autor propone preguntas pertinentes para valorar el buen hacer de la ciencia):

"¿quels instruments de mesure ont été retenus?"

Parece bastante claro que el sentido está en la órbita de "utilizar", pero ¿alguien puede concretar más? Se me ocurre quizá: "qué instrumentos de medida / medición han sido dados por buenos? (en el sentido de que esa ciencia se los "reserva", se "los queda" tras haber constatado su validez). 

Gracias,
p.


----------



## FranParis

Escogidos/elegidos...


----------



## pacobabel

Claro, buena idea Franparis. Muchas gracias,
p.


----------



## grandluc

hola
seleccionados.... ya que habían sido elegidos ya...


----------



## pacobabel

gracias grandluc, de hecho el término es recurrente en mi texto y, efectivamente, en ocasiones me va mejor "seleccionados".
p.


----------



## adrimari

¡Hola! ¿cómo se entiende el vocablo "retenue" en la siguiente frase?:

_Les types de violence *retenues* renvoient  également aux travaux..._

_Los tipos de violencia .................. remiten de igual forma a los trabajos..._
_Gracias_


----------



## Domtom

-
¿_moderados_?


----------



## adrimari

No . Moderados no queda bien en el contexto.

Podría ser "incluídas" ?


----------



## poupounette

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Je viens d'avoir un trou de mémoire, et je n'arrive pas à traduire _l'hypothèse retenue.

_Je sais que le contraire est_ la hipótesis descartada, _mais dans le cas de_ retenue...

Merci!
_


----------



## Paquita

quizás "admitida" ...


----------



## poupounette

Mmmmmmm, _retenue_ pour moi n'a pas le même sens que _admitida_. _Admitida_ fait référence plutôt à une _hypothèse admise_, mais  si je ne me trompe pas, fait référence à l'hypothèse qui a été choisie comme la plus proche de la réalité...


----------



## chics

_Aceptada_ (diccionario wordreference).


----------



## poupounette

Ok. Merci à tous.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Puede que busques la hipótesis *elegida*.


----------



## lube

Bonjour, Je voudrais savoir comment je pourrais traduire cette phrase:

Il y a là matière à des discussions que des gens sont prêts à soutenir: je ne sais pas si cela vaut la peine d'être retenu.

Evidentemente esto se presta a discusiones que la gente está dispuesta a mantener: no sé si vale la pena detenernos en ellas
 
Je ne suis pas convaincue avec "detenrnos en ellas (las discusiones)"
 
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Vialys

Lube, me parece bien tu traducción, puede ser también no se si vale la pena *que nos ocupemos de ellas, *o ...*que sean tenidas en cuenta*.
Suerte


----------



## lube

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Mileva

¡Hola! Estoy tratando de traducir la siguiente frase y no consigo entender el sentido del verbo 'retenir':

"Et si certains phénomènes naturels étaient plus "féminins" que d'autres, ce seraient les phénomènes de surface. Allez savoir pourquoi, ils ont eu auprès des chercheuses un succès tout particulier. L'histoire des sciences *a ainsi retenu* une Jeanne d'Arc de la vibration des surfaces, une Cendrillon de la tension superficielle et une Greta Garbo des films moléculaires."

¿La historia de la ciencia alejó a estas mujeres de estos fenómenos, o bien atrajo su atención hacia ellos? ¿Cómo podría traducirse el uso de "avoir retenu + de?

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## rolandbascou

Retenir a ici le sens de choisir, selectionner : entre plusieurs visions de Jeanne d´Arc on a retenu celle ...
On pourrait dire "ha escogido".


----------



## catatrad

Quiere decir que de todo lo que paso, o de todas las mujeres que hicieron algo importante, la Historia, los historiadores, solo mencionan, *solo recuerdan, solo repararon = ne retiennent que*, a/en Jeanne d'Arc, Greta Garbo, etc.

perdona, me ultrapasé en la interpretacion, la historia de las ciencias, escogio a, decidio hablar de, reparo en, recuerda (la existencia de)  Juana de Arco, etc. 
Los libros de Historia no cuentan todo, cada historiador habla de los temas y personas que consideran mas relevantes, de alli "retenir" en el sentido de "seleccionar" como bien dijo Roland


----------



## Nikem

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, ¿cómo traducirían lo que está en negrita?
"Il suffisait par exemple de rappeler l’ampleur réelle des pratiques délinquantes (concernant des centaines de milliers voire des millions de personnes, selon les* infractions retenues*)..."
¿Infracciones denunciadas?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Nos falta información para confirmar si, en este caso, "retenues" es equivalente aquí a "denunciadas".

En general, "retenues" puede traducirse por "tomadas en cuenta".


----------



## in-need

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,

j'ai de sérieuses difficultés pour traduire la phrase suivante :

Il y eut plus de volontaires (contexte : des étudiants se présentant pour devenir des représentants) que de candidats retenus

Se nota que hubieron más voluntarios que el número de candidatos elegidos/rescogidos/retenidos/seleccionados???

De verás, no sé cómo traducirlo. No me suena español para nada... :-(

Gracias mil por su ayuda preciosa )))


----------



## bib76

Bonjour. Moi, seleccionados me plaît bien.
Comme dans les recherches d'emploi :
Solicitud de vacantes · _Candidatos seleccionados_.


----------



## in-need

muy bien, muchas gracias )

*** No revisamos traducciones. Norma 5
Gévy (moderadora)

gracias )


----------



## Nikem

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
¿"Retenu" siginifica "aceptado" en la próxima frase?

Tout d’abord, les homicides (indicateur le plus souvent *retenu* en raison de la stabilité de sa définition juridique et de l’étroitesse supposée du « chiffre noir » en la matière) avaient certes augmenté 

En principio, los homicidios (indicador más corrientemente *aceptado* en razón de la estabilidad de su definición jurídica y de la supuesta estrechez de la “cifra negra” en la materia) habían en efecto aumentado


----------



## jujumacmac

Hola Nikem,
en tu frase, _retenu_ significa también "utilizado"/"empleado" (para algún estudio). No sé si _aceptado_ abarca este sentido ... y no encuentro una traducción más adecuada.
Espera otras opiniones.
Saludos,


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

De acuerdo con *jujumacmac*.
En esta frase *"utilizado/empleado"* parecen los  términos que más se acercan al significado de *"retenu"*.

Un saludo,


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Retenu es el hecho de que entre otras posibilidades se elige a una. Siempre su sentido es el de la elección, descartando a otros.

Si se emplean o se utilizan es porque primero uno descarta las demás soluciones y se decanta por esa solución, precisamente. No confundamos pues el hecho y su resultado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Nikem said:


> En principio, los homicidios (indicador más corrientemente *aceptado* en razón de la estabilidad de su definición jurídica y de la supuesta estrechez de la “cifra negra” en la materia) habían en efecto aumentado


 
Yo diría:

- indicador habitualmente *adoptado*...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Nueva pregunta!​
Hola.

Me pregunto si, en el siguiente contexto, habría que interpretar "retenir" en el sentido de "seleccionar", "conservar" o "admitir".

Bensaïd cita a Marx, quien critica a su vez el hecho de que se confunda dos actos sustancialmente distintos (arrancar ramas/madera de un árbol, recoger las ramas secas caídas de éste) calificando ambos como "robo" sin tener en cuenta sus diferencias. Este error implicaría asumir un punto de vista brutal, el cual: "ne retient pour différentes actions qu'une disposition commune".

A mi humilde modo de ver, "admite" sería lo que mejor cuadra. Sería un punto de vista brutal que "sólo admite para diferentes acciones una disposición común". Pensé también en: "sólo se queda con una disposición común para diferentes acciones".

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Paquita

... no adopta ... sino... 
¿?

El sentido es de olvidarse de (ne retenir que = guardar solamente en la memoria/sólo tener en cuenta) todas las diferencias para enfocar el problema sólo con lo que tienen en común: la leña/madera que no le pertenece a alguien y hace de él un ladrón cualesquiera que sean la procedencia y las circunstancias.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sí, Paquita, tienes razón como siempre. Gracias...


----------



## isanjulian

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola.

Alguien me puede decir lo que significa "retenu" en esta frase?

l'état de santé s'est aggravé. En effet, une nouvelle pathologie de nature oncologique est *retenue*.

Gracias.


----------



## jprr

Hola:

...En efecto se considera / se contempla otra patología ...


----------



## XiaoRoel

El verbo francés *retenir*, según el contexto puede traducirse por varios compuestos prefijados de _tener_ en español: _retener_, _contener_, _detener_, _mantener_. *Se retenir* se puede traducir por _contenerse_ (_agarrarse los machos_ también pero en lo oral). En matemáticas se traduce por _llevar_, *retenir un chiffre*, _llevar(se) una cifra_ (por ejemplo es las sumas).
En cuanto a la frase _en effet, une nouvelle pathologie de nature oncologique est *retenue*_, la traduciría por *en efecto,* *se presenta ahora una nueva patología de naturaleza oncológica.*


----------



## isanjulian

Muchas gracias XiaoRoel


----------



## Gévy

Hola XiaoRoel:

Siento disentir una vez más contigo. Pero no es que se presenta de repente otra enfermedad nueva, o no he entendido el sentido de " se presenta" en tu traducción, así que por favor explíca el sentido que le das, porque en principio no es la traducción adecuada.

En nuestro foro, te recuerdo que pedimos un mínimo de comprobación de la certeza de las traducciones propuestas.  Por eso, prefiero comprobar primero qué quieres decir con ello, pues ya que soy francesa, puede que se me escape algo en los matices del verbo español.


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Se presenta_ es una forma idiomática, dado el contexto, de decir _se contiene también en el cuadro de la enfermedad y lo acabamos de descubrir_.
Si usas cualquiera de los verbos habituales que traducen _retenir_, tienes que cambiar toda la estructura de la frase. En mis años de traductor profesional y corrector de traducciones muchas veces tuve que rehacer párrafos que traducían "bien" pero no idiomáticamente.
Gévy, prueba a traducirlo con lo verbos habituales y no te funcionará, quedará aidiomático.
Un saludo en la disensión.


----------



## isanjulian

Gracias XiaoRoel.


----------



## passiflore

Bonjour,

Je comprends retenue comme privilégiée. Il me semble que face à une maladie qui s'aggrave, les médecins qui soignaient leur patient pour quelque chose ont changé d'avis. Il ne me semble pas qu'il s'agisse d'une pathologie nouvelle, c'est à dire qui vient de se déclarer. Sa nouveauté est peut-être dans le fait qu'on n'avait pas envisagé l'éventualité de cette pathologie avant, alors qu'elle agissait déjà. Mais je ne suis sûr de rien, la phrase ne me parait pas claire.

Pourriez-vous mieux préciser le contexte, s'il vous plait ?


----------

